# When is my baby due?



## Dif (May 22, 2006)

Hi There,

Sorry if this question has been asked before but i couldn't find it using 'search'

I had EC (and fertilisation) on Friday 9th June, ET on Monday 12th June and I got a BFP (yippee) last Friday. When is my baby due?

I realise I've been so consumed with IVF that I haven't actually learnt anything about pregnancy or babies!

Thanks in advance,

Di x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Di, 
congrats.

I have worked out edd from working back two weeks from ET, this would suggest you would have had period on 29th May in a natural cycle.  So add 7 days on to 29 = 5th day of March.  

Good luck

Jan

PS  I am not a fertility nurse so edd could be worked out from EC, if so take the difference off.  EDD will be confirmed on scan soon so should'nt worry..Hope that makes sense!!


----------

